# Importance of skill assessment in findig new jobs



## anubrata.s (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I have applied for GSM (subclass 175) visa for Australia and before that I had to go a for a Skills assessment with ACS (australian computer society). After looking inot my experience , they have tagged me to a role SOL which I have used for GSM application.

My question is, when I reach Oz will the companies ask for my skills assessment certificate and will consider me only for that occupation ? Or I can go for any other jobs too ? How important is the skills assessment certificate from ACS to search jobs in Australia ?

Thanks


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

You can apply any job you want.


----------

